# Redfish Chowder



## chilerelleno (Oct 20, 2016)

Since there is a Chowder posted in the Comfort Food thread, I think we should have one here too.


**** This chowder recipe works great with just about any firm fleshed fish or seafood. ***


REDFISH CHOWDER*








_5T. butter
2 med. yellow onions, diced (approx 3c)
5 med. potatoes cut in bite size pieces (approx 4c-5c)
1c of yellow sweet corn
1T heaping of minced garlic
approx 3 lb. Redfish cut into large bite size pieces
1 tsp. dried thyme
1 bay leaf
1/4t paprika
3/4t Old Bay seasoning
1/2t freshly ground black pepper
2T salt
4c heavy cream
1/2c of chopped fresh parsley_







In a large stock pot, cook onions/garlic in butter until opaque.
Add potatoes, corn and other seasonings, except parsley.
Add water to cover potatoes and cook over medium heat until potatoes are almost done.













In a separate pan, heat heavy cream until steaming.







Add fish, steaming heavy cream and parsley to stock pot and cook on low heat until fish is done, about 15 minutes.
Let it simmer very slowly for about 30 minutes for flavors to meld.
Can be left at a low simmer without burning.

This is even better after sitting in the fridge overnight and reheated, the flavors freaking explode!


----------



## tropics (Sep 29, 2018)

Love how thick that got. I can't believe no one else left a comment. LIKES
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 29, 2018)

tropics said:


> Love how thick that got. I can't believe no one else left a comment. LIKES
> Richie


LOL...  Thanks Richie...  Necro thread.
Not a whole lot of Chowder lovers out there, heck I'm surprised by how many have never even eaten a chowder before.
It really is predominantly a coastal region dish.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 29, 2018)

Looks fantastic!!  Actually we LOVE chowder, but with our limited winter months, we need to act promptly.  We are actually planning to do some Salmon chowder in the next 3-4 days due to the upcoming weather forecast.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 29, 2018)

Here in WI Lent is a huge thing, so during that time we see boneless cod fillets go on sale constantly by the box fairly cheap. We pretty much buy it for fish chowder like this.

Good necro post to revive given the cold months are coming up!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 30, 2018)

Craig and Tom, thanks for the replies.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 30, 2018)

We like our chowdas up here in the Green Mountains. Mostly corn chowda thou. That fish chowder looks good John even if it is 2 years old now.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 30, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> We like our chowdas up here in the Green Mountains. Mostly corn chowda thou. That fish chowder looks good John even if it is 2 years old now.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Thank you Chris,
I like corn in my chowders too.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 9, 2018)

CR, I just saw this post and WOW that is some great looking chowda! Nice and thick ,just the way I like it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 9, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> CR, I just saw this post and WOW that is some great looking chowda! Nice and thick ,just the way I like it.


Thanks CM.


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 9, 2018)

Looks good Chile! I made some a week or so ago with some black sea bass and fluke that had been languishing in my freezer too long. Similar recipe but has some bacon in it, and no corn! Not a fan of corn in things: chili, chowder, salsa, etc, doesn't gross me out but just rather not have it. I do love corn on the cob and cornbread and corn tortillas. A few chopped chives on top when serving are awesome. I was planning on blackfish (Tautog) chowder this fall but my buddy blew his boat motor :(


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks, yours sounds delicious too.
Bacon or any other smoked pork is great in chowder.
Tautog is excellent eating, I don't know if I'd hide it in chowder, too good for that 
Maybe some smaller Blues.


----------



## disco (Oct 9, 2018)

I love a chowder! A big like for including the recipe!

Disco


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 9, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Tautog is excellent eating, I don't know if I'd hide it in chowder, too good for that
> Maybe some smaller Blues.



Tog chowder is kind of a big deal in parts of New England. I never did catch a blue this year to try smoking :(  Normally I'd use Tog in chowder instead of black sea bass of fluke, but we have many tasty fishies round here so it's kinda what you have at the time that you use. Also the Tog open season is mostly in the fall, opened Oct 1st, just in time for chowder weather.


----------



## idahopz (Oct 9, 2018)

That looks really good - I'm going to try that recipe with rockfish which is cheap and easily available at Costco.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 9, 2018)

disco said:


> I love a chowder! A big like for including the recipe!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco, greatly appreciated.
Hope you try it out.
I try to include recipes when I can.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 9, 2018)

idahopz said:


> That looks really good - I'm going to try that recipe with rockfish which is cheap and easily available at Costco.


Mmmm, rockfish chowder sounds delish, some fat Golden Eye.
Thanks, try it you'll like it.


----------



## drdon (Aug 4, 2019)

Stealing this!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 4, 2019)

drdon said:


> Stealing this!


----------

